# Fearless Special Forces Canine Photo



## Boon (Mar 10, 2011)

> A U.S. Soldier with the 10th Special Forces Group and his military  working dog jump off the ramp of a CH-47 Chinook helicopter from the  160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment during water training over  the Gulf of Mexico March 1, 2011, as part of exercise Emerald Warrior  2011. Emerald Warrior is an annual two-week joint/combined tactical  exercise sponsored by U.S. Special Operations Command designed to  leverage lessons learned from operations Iraqi and Enduring Freedom to  provide trained and ready forces to combatant commanders.


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 10, 2011)

That water looks cold Brrr! LOL

Cool Phota BTW!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Mar 10, 2011)

They jump with Vibrams?  Sweet!  That's a great idea.


----------



## dknob (Mar 10, 2011)

its pathetic that there are dogs out there that have done more for this country then 60% of all military personnel.
* direct action missions
* jumping from the back of 47s into freezing water
* Fast roping
* free falling
* all around killing machines


----------



## AWP (Mar 10, 2011)

LOL

Why does it look like one of them jumped and the other was thrown out?


----------



## digrar (Mar 11, 2011)

I wonder how long he has to wait for the dog to forgive him before he takes the mouth guard off?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd say some time digrar.


----------



## QC (Mar 11, 2011)

Looking at fidos angle of exit, it's going to be a hard landing.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 11, 2011)

dknob said:


> its pathetic that there are dogs out there that have done more for this country then 60% of all military personnel.
> * direct action missions
> * jumping from the back of 47s into freezing water
> * Fast roping
> ...



It's because for the dog it's all about team work.  Dogs understand being part of a team better than most people I know.

I've never worked with MWDs, just basing my opinion off my experiences with my own dogs...


----------



## dknob (Mar 11, 2011)

i was always scared to death of our dog in Iraq
it had no other purpose other then find and eliminate squirters, haha


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 11, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> LOL
> 
> Why does it look like one of them jumped and the other was thrown out?



Yeah. Looks to me like the poor mutt was trying to reach for the ramp!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 11, 2011)

LOL one of the SEAL team 2 dog’s bit one of our joes when he tried to pet him. It was great, nobody like this joe, and I think the dog picked up on that and did what we all wanted to do (but couldn’t). The amount of training and preparation that goes into becoming a military working dog is no small task. My dad was working a deal with the USAF to start breeding Labs for them before he died; they have a hell of a requirement list to even make it to testing…

I would have loved to been able to worked as a K9 handler in the Army.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 11, 2011)

I must say I was blessed to be a part of that program.  It was absolutely awesome!  The military has worked very hard at figuring out the best training programs.

Pic might look like the dog was pushed, but I bet that dog was going for it on his own and with enthusiasm.

In fact, an old retired AF dog handler started a school in this here neck of the woods and it has grown and become extremely popular.  Took a dog through some of their classes and I'd do it again in a heartbeat.

LL


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 11, 2011)

How did that old cadence go...?

_Had an old dog his name was Blue_
_Blue wanted to be a Ranger too.... :)_


----------



## JimMCpog (Apr 24, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> LOL
> 
> Why does it look like one of them jumped and the other was thrown out?



I thought the same thing. Judging from the way the dogs left front leg is canted, my guess is that he was tossed out by the crew chief lol.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> Yeah. Looks to me like the poor mutt was trying to reach for the ramp!



Nah, the canine was prolly taking a peeee on the boot to the left, and just sliped;).


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 26, 2011)

dogs?.... enjoy this counterdrug dog, his name is Pit..... (I already posted it... but always interesting to see).. In this video I jumped 10° after him... you can see that dog reject the door pointing his front paws... each jump must be picked up and thrown out (this dog has more than 50 jumps)

In italy there is a motto that says: "now jump themselves dogs and pigs"


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 26, 2011)

Hahahaha ... Wow. Look at that. Looks like the dog enjoyed the jump pretty much... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 26, 2011)

That is just the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. Awesome.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 26, 2011)

And I bet Bruno would be ALL over this...


----------



## Scotth (Apr 26, 2011)

Good to see the dog doesn't hold any grudges against the guys throwing him out of a perfectly good airplane.:)


----------



## x SF med (Apr 26, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> LOL
> 
> Why does it look like one of them jumped and the other was thrown out?


 
Because no rational human would willingly jump out of a helicopter into freezing cold water?

Hey, what are you doing throwing my rubber ducky out the back.... I'm going to get it back....  c'mon Rover...  (dog talking to handler)


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 26, 2011)

x SF med said:


> Because no rational human would willingly jump out of a helicopter into freezing cold water?



Um, I am going to avoid the extremely obvious correlation between this photo, XSFMed's post, and my line of work.

Wait, did I just avoid the comment or draw fire? CRAP.

:-"


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 26, 2011)

0699 said:


> And I bet Bruno would be ALL over this...



Having met that lil guy of yours, I'm sure he would too!

LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 26, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> Um, I am going to avoid the extremely obvious correlation between this photo, XSFMed's post, and my line of work.
> 
> Wait, did I just avoid the comment or draw fire? CRAP.
> 
> :-"



Rubber ducky fan, are ya?  Makes notes for next box shipment... 

LL


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 26, 2011)

LibraryLady said:


> Rubber ducky fan, are ya? Makes notes for next box shipment...
> 
> LL



HA! That's actually how they get you to go out the door that first time, MR. Smartypants.

Wait, you aren't a dude? :cool:


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 26, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> HA! That's actually how they get you to go out the door that first time, MR. Smartypants.
> 
> Wait, you aren't a dude? :cool:


 
You are soooo gonna regret that come your next box... *I'm* gonna pack it, NOT the Troll!

LL


----------



## x SF med (Apr 26, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> Um, I am going to avoid the extremely obvious correlation between this photo, XSFMed's post, and my line of work.
> 
> Wait, did I just avoid the comment or draw fire? CRAP.
> 
> :-"





amlove21 said:


> HA! That's actually how they get you to go out the door that first time, MR. Smartypants.
> 
> Wait, you aren't a dude? :cool:


 
No giving away trade secrets for first jumps....  and I never said anything about highly motivated SOF personnel and their irrational need for adrenaline....


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 26, 2011)

LL, I am genuinely scared now. Good thing I know EOD bubbas that inspect my packages (phrasing?).


----------



## x SF med (Apr 26, 2011)

You


amlove21 said:


> LL, I am genuinely scared now. Good thing I know EOD bubbas that inspect my packages (phrasing?).


 
You have guys inspect your package?  Bet you're glad DADT was repealed.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 26, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> LL, I am genuinely scared now. Good thing I know EOD bubbas that inspect my packages (phrasing?).



Oh, yeah?  Well... I know EOD types too... ;)

LL


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 26, 2011)

x SF med said:


> You
> 
> You have guys inspect your package? Bet you're glad DADT was repealed.


SUPER glad. Wait, that's wrong.

Sh*t.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 26, 2011)

amlove21 said:


> LL, I am genuinely scared now. Good thing I know EOD bubbas that inspect my packages (phrasing?).





x SF med said:


> You have guys inspect your package? ....



LOL... That just had to happen in here, too!


----------



## gvegas88 (May 3, 2011)

The idea of dogs working with SOP seems obvious, but I honestly didn't know they were such commonplace until I read about it on this forum. That video is very cool and I really think my lab would never forgive me if I threw her out of a plane like that.


----------



## Seajack (May 3, 2011)

Awesome pic! Dogs don't have very good depth perception, so it probably went on after it's trainer.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (May 14, 2011)

Thats awesome


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 14, 2011)

Someone who used to be a dog handler commented on how challenging this task is.
He says he has nothing but praises for the dog handlers on this unit, considering they also need to keep up with the others in the team.

Does someone have an idea of how old this mutt is looking at the eyes and some whites around the mouth?


----------



## 0699 (May 14, 2011)

TheSiatonist said:


> Someone who used to be a dog handler commented on how challenging this task is.
> He says he has nothing but praises for the dog handlers on this unit, considering they also need to keep up with the others in the team.
> 
> *Does someone have an idea of how old this mutt is looking at the eyes and some whites around the mouth?*



Old enough to have all the experience he needs, young enough to kick some ass.

That's all we need to know...


----------

